# Need help with ADP Temperature!!



## Dijinero (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

My question is regarding the Apparatus dew point (ADP) temperature.

ADP definition from my understanding: 
"The temperature at which moisture begins to form on coil (saturation temperature of air)"
or
"The average cooling coil temperature"

I am designing a basement using carrier E-20 estimation sheet. The Effective sensible heat ratio (ESHR) came out to be 0.78, and the consequent indicated ADP was 53.7 F. But at this ADP, the RH of off-coil air was 75%. 

From my understanding, in a good HVAC design, the RH of off-coil air should me 95% or more. 

So, my question is: Can I decrease the selected ADP to a value where I would get the 95% RH 
off-coil air? Say 50 F?

Or am I making a blunder somewhere? 

Really looking forward to get an answer for my confusion.

Thanks!!


----------

